# Couple from Thailand in 06



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Million miles away from Liverpool!

Some of the boys from Thai Pinyo Gym in Koh Samui (matt goulden top left and me top right)










Trainin by day with gary carter from Sitpinyo at Naga Gym on the island of koh Samet, right on the beach, nice!










Trainin by night again with carter in Samet.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Some sweet pictures there mate


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

ah yes i know who you are now, i trained with you in Toxteth, that girl on the right looks familiar too, have you got any plans to go back?


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

girl on the right is matts ex. I will deffo be going back again and deffo to Samui for Thai Pinyo, that place is just unreal, a private session with Kin is like a lifetime with anyone else I swear to god!!!!!

Not sure when il be going back though, can only afford one expedition a year, just done South Africa where my mrs is from and in winter 08 a mate wants me to do some travellin round south america by motorbike so thinkin of gettin a load of bjj in over there if i keep it up over the next 12 months:fight:

Trainin on Samet was sweet too! running round a big lake dodging snakes, lizards and 5ft kamono dragons!!! its the only gym that will ever be allowed on the island and its right on the beach, after 3/4 hours trainin i would just walk down the stairs to the beach an cool off with a swim still in my muay thai gear then just walk back to hotel and dry off, ****in heaven i tell ya!!!!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Bird on the right works in the Egg Cafe


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm thinking if people are still up for 2010 UK MMA trip, we go to a big camp for a month, and then to this place for a month


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

jeevan said:


> I'm thinking if people are still up for 2010 UK MMA trip, we go to a big camp for a month, and then to this place for a month


This place in Samui you said ???


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

oooo oo ooo Big Bear then Thailand, sweeeeet.


----------

